# Substitute for Oil?



## LilChickadee (Apr 23, 2008)

Hi. I am on a special VERY low-fat (like 1.5 grams/serving, tops, and only if that serving is very large) or no-fat diet, at least until my gall bladder is removed. Until then, I have to be very careful about what I eat. However, I've had a craving for baked goods lately, but they all seem to have some kind of oil in them. Even vegetable oil has too much fat. Does anyone have any suggestions on what could make for a good substitute? I have read something about "thick water" (a cornstarch & water mixture that is heated & thickened), but not sure. Any & all suggestions will be greatly appreciated. Thank you!


----------



## redkitty (Apr 23, 2008)

Hi!  When I bake muffins I replace the oil with unsweetened apple sauce.  It works really well, give it a try!


----------



## bethzaring (Apr 23, 2008)

ditto on the applesauce.  For the first time ever, I substituted applesauce for oil, in a chocolate cake last week. The recipe called for 1 cup oil and all I had was olive oil.  So I substituted 1 cup applesauce for the 1 cup oil and I can not tell the difference in taste or texture.  It really was  miracle.


----------



## YT2095 (Apr 23, 2008)

most all Bread recipes use butter or oil of some sort in them, this is my "Secret" for my bread making, I Never add any 
and they always turn out Perfectly!
the only thing I will do is rub some butter inside the tin I cook it in, but there are even ways around that


----------



## whole milk (Apr 23, 2008)

Also, use tofu in place of mayonnaise.  Put it in a food processor with whatever herbs and spices you like then process until smooth -- perfect every time.

 For a dessert, add equal parts fresh fruit to tofu and either a teaspoon of (that fruits) extract or 1/4 teaspoon of candy oil and process till smooth.  In a separate pan bring either water or fruit liquor to a boil with two teaspoons of unflavored gelatin then quickly add that to the fruit mixture and pour it into custard cups -- no milk (so non fat) pudding.  (sweeten to taste)


----------



## Caine (Apr 23, 2008)

Angel food cake has no oil in it. Top it with some fresh berries.


----------



## JPolito830 (Apr 29, 2008)

Caine said:


> Angel food cake has no oil in it. Top it with some fresh berries.





Personally, this is my favorite dessert.  Blackberries and Blueberries with some nonfat whipped topping!


----------



## luvs (Apr 29, 2008)

i agree with that applesauce.


----------



## milkdemcows (May 2, 2008)

LilChickadee said:


> Even vegetable oil has too much fat.


All oils, and pure fats, have the same amount of fat.  What varies is the type of fat (mono-/poly-unsaturated, saturated), meaning some are "healthier" than others - but not calorie-wise.


----------



## Saphellae (May 3, 2008)

Ditto on the applesauce thing.  I always use applesauce in my banana bread recipe.


----------



## Mrs. Cuillo (Jun 28, 2008)

I didn't have any veggie oil to make box brownies and I tried the unsweetened applesauce thing and they didn't turn out very good.  They didn't taste the same and the texture was way off.  Any ideas why this might have happened?


----------



## Michael in FtW (Jun 29, 2008)

Mrs. Cuillo said:


> I didn't have any veggie oil to make box brownies and I tried the unsweetened applesauce thing and they didn't turn out very good. They didn't taste the same and the texture was way off. Any ideas why this might have happened?


 
Yep - as you said - you used a box mix that depended on oil and you used applesauce. You threw the recipe off by eliminating the fat (oil) and increasing the moisture (applesauce). That just doesn't work. There are some recipes for low/no fat that use applesauce - but they are a total rework/reformulation of the recipe - not just subbing applesauce for oil.


----------



## gadzooks (Jun 29, 2008)

*Substitute for Oil?* 
 			 			 		  		 		Hi. I am on a special VERY low-fat (like 1.5 grams/serving, tops, and only if that serving is very large) or no-fat diet, at least until my gall bladder is removed. Until then, I have to be very careful about what I eat.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 However, I've had a craving for baked goods lately, but they all seem to have some kind of oil in them. Even vegetable oil has too much fat. Does anyone have any suggestions on what could make for a good substitute? I have read something about "thick water" (a cornstarch & water mixture that is heated & thickened), but not sure. Any & all suggestions will be greatly appreciated. Thank you!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Health Benefits of Coconut Oil


----------



## DramaQueen (Jun 29, 2008)

Saphellae said:


> Ditto on the applesauce thing. I always use applesauce in my banana bread recipe.


 
*I've done that a couple of times.  I always make my own applesauce adding a little brown sugar, cinnamon and nutmeg along with a couple Tbsp. of  brandy.  It make the most delicious and moist banana bread I ever made.  Somehow the spiced applesauce made a huge difference.   I think the brandy may have helped too.  *


----------



## Mrs. Cuillo (Jul 1, 2008)

Michael in FtW said:


> Yep - as you said - you used a box mix that depended on oil and you used applesauce. You threw the recipe off by eliminating the fat (oil) and increasing the moisture (applesauce). That just doesn't work. There are some recipes for low/no fat that use applesauce - but they are a total rework/reformulation of the recipe - not just subbing applesauce for oil.


 
Now I see why it didn't work out...thanks Michael!


----------



## MostlyWater (Aug 17, 2008)

I have had good success with a mix, the eggs or egg whites, and the applesauce for oil.


----------



## Michael in FtW (Aug 17, 2008)

MostlyWater said:


> I have had good success with a mix, the eggs or egg whites, and the applesauce for oil.


 
Would you be willing to share your recipe? Please also include the name/brand of the mix you used - that could have something to do with why it worked (ingredients in the mix).


----------



## emilyo (Aug 18, 2008)

*Applesauce Brownies*

I used applesauce as a substitute for oil in some of those brownies-in-a-box concoctions and you couldn't taste a difference at all!

I also have heard that using flaxseed in place of oil is a good alternative - it still has the fat content but at least you'll be getting a lot of Omega-3s. 

You use "3 tablespoons of ground flaxseed (make sure it's ground) per 1 tbsp of margarine, butter, or cooking oil. This works well for substituting half of the recipe's fat with flax seed. If you want to substitute all of the recipes fat for flax, you'll have to add 75% more water as ground flaxseeds absorb liquids." (found on online recipe site).

Let me know how it goes!


----------



## MostlyWater (Aug 18, 2008)

I think that anything with a heavy chocolate taste like a brownie would do fine with the egg whites for eggs & applesauce in an equal amount for the oil.  I use Duncan Hines.

I have also heard the "diet soda, cake mix" type recipe and find it worked well if you can tolerate the tate of diet soda, again with Duncan Hines cake  mixes.


----------

